# [DSL-Telefon Flatrate] Kaufberatung



## Zw3rk (2. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab seid kurzem eine eigene Wohnung und möchte mir in der nexten Zeit Internet zulegen.
Nun hab ich da nicht soo viel ahnung von.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Könntet ihr mir vllt. einige günstige Angebote linken die folgendes haben müssten


Monatliche Gebühren dürfen 30€ nicht überschreiten
Internet Flatrate > 2.000
Telefon Flatrate

Dazu wollt ich noch wissen ob die Geräte die dazu benötigt werden (Modem und sonst kA) schon dabei sind oder man diese extra dazu Kaufen muss. Wenn man sie kaufen muss, wieviel würde mich das dann kosten?

Ich hoffe ich habe alle kriterien genannt und würde mich auf eure Hilfe sehr freuen. Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Mühe!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Zw3rk


----------



## Zw3rk (13. September 2007)

Kann mir niemand helfen ?


----------

